# SHO-10



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought yet another pair of speakers. Is there no cure for this sickness?!? :coocoo: 

My system now employs 100% pro audio drivers. High directivity with low distortion, these drivers pump out the volume while barely moving. This makes for a very detailed sound. The directivity design really helps out in my difficult room. Images "pop", with big air around the performers when the recording allows, and a W I D E soundstage.

The Chase Home Theater SHO-10:

























What's next? More woofage! :flex:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! :T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Speakers that I tried out last year before settling on the SHO-10s.

B&W 602S3, GR Research N2X, Tweak City Audio WAF-1, AV123 X-Omni.

More pics: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...al-speaker-evolution-thread-8.html#post448117


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

> "Speakers that I tried out last year before settling on the SHO-10s.
> 
> B&W 602S3, GR Research N2X, Tweak City Audio WAF-1, AV123 X-Omni."


What can you tell was the differences between the speakers and what makes the SHO10's your choice? Love the setup. I know that having the CS 18.1 setup with the SHO10 is audio candy.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

engtaz said:


> What can you tell was the differences between the speakers and what makes the SHO10's your choice? Love the setup. I know that having the CS 18.1 setup with the SHO10 is audio candy.


My room is very difficult, a wall with windows to the left and a large opening to the kitchen on the right. There is also a doorway behind the listening position to the right. I have no symmetry for the left and right speakers, each has it's own environment which creates a L/R channel imbalance. I have set up my CD storage cabinet on the left to throw the sound back the way it came, per Earl Geddes. One day I will set up a 48"x24"x4" acoustic panel in place of the CD cabinet to simulate the large opening to the right. The antique Lazy Boy catches diffraction off the cabinet. This really helped a lot with conventional dome and cone speakers. :nerd:

The SHO-10 constant directivity design focuses the sound on the listening position, helping to overcome the L/R imbalance in the front. High efficiency leads to low distortion which fosters enhanced detail. I actually find myself listening at lower overall average levels because the dynamics are so great. Another hall mark of the SHO/PRO-10 sound is the wide soundstage, with pinpoint imaging within that stage. It is very addicting.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Most do not have a crazy room like I have. Let me explain another benefit constant directivity has.

Those with symmetrical L/R speaker environments can experiment with angling their SHO/PRO-10s at a hard 45 degrees to the listening position. 

As you move off center, let's say left, you move closer to the left speaker. The volume level from the left side is increased as a result, creating imbalance. By cross firing the left speaker to the right, you avoid it's direct input. This restores balance and widens the sweet spot.

You may also try removing any first reflection absorption panels, this can enhance the effect.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice set up. I have 2 PRO10's and a SHO10 for my center and for me the Pro10's are not as in your face then the Sho 10 and my front soundstage is excellent without being to overbearing. I love my SHO10 as a center but I am very happy with the PRO10's as my mains.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with you statement about the PRO10 vs the SHO10, tcarcio. I love the the PRO10 for stereo listening. The are great couple with a sub. Nothing is missing in the audio.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

engtaz said:


> I agree with you statement about the PRO10 vs the SHO10, tcarcio. I love the the PRO10 for stereo listening. The are great couple with a sub. Nothing is missing in the audio.


It's funny because I love the way the Pro's sound now and I haven't even run Audyssey yet because I want to break them in first but I am almost afraid to run Audyssey because I might not like what it does to them. I know that makes no sense really but I just think they sound great right out of the box. :clap:


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd be more concerned what Audyssey did to the DTS-10 than the PRO/SHO. If you've already done this, then I think you're good to go and will only see better results. If it doesn't sound better to you, you can always turn Audyssey off - I bet you won't, though.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Your pictures of the SHO10s are the best I've seen. Better than the manufacturers.
I like the theoretical audio compromises made choosing a PRO audio 10" driver for the mains.
Since "subwoofers" have taken over reproducing the sounds from 10Hz up to the 80Hz crossover, there's no reason to have the mains reproduce anything below that. Since Pro 10s can do an excellent and powerful job from 80Hz through approximately 2000Hz that leaves the rest of the sound spectrum to a "good" tweeter. Simple but VERY effective strategy. Sounds like the Chase company has hit on a winner.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

sbdman said:


> I'd be more concerned what Audyssey did to the DTS-10 than the PRO/SHO. If you've already done this, then I think you're good to go and will only see better results. If it doesn't sound better to you, you can always turn Audyssey off - I bet you won't, though.


Your right ofcourse I can always turn it off. I just hope that Audyssey does do a good job on the Danley but I really want to get around 100hrs of break in time on the CHT's before I even bother to try.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

ISLAND1000 said:


> Your pictures of the SHO10s are the best I've seen. Better than the manufacturers.
> I like the theoretical audio compromises made choosing a PRO audio 10" driver for the mains.
> Since "subwoofers" have taken over reproducing the sounds from 10Hz up to the 80Hz crossover, there's no reason to have the mains reproduce anything below that. Since Pro 10s can do an excellent and powerful job from 80Hz through approximately 2000Hz that leaves the rest of the sound spectrum to a "good" tweeter. Simple but VERY effective strategy. Sounds like the Chase company has hit on a winner.


Walk into any zoo and grab an animal at random, and it would probably take a better picture than I do (from either side of the camera). We are having a GTG in April, and hopefully one of our forum members who is a good photographer (as in a professional) will be there to get some nice shots of a lot of our stuff.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I was hopeing to make the GTG but I was informed yesterday that I have other plans.......I won't say who informed me but I will just say I wiggled out of the last plan she had so I couldn't this time. I will be in North Carolina visiting my son that week.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

LOL, I've been to a lot of zoos in my day even one up in the Swiss Alps . . . . no animals taking pictures.
But seriously, there is no way to demonstrate over the internet how good Chase equipment SOUNDS so you might as well take some good pictures. "A picture is worth a thousand words". 
You know, "guys' like pictures with REAL closeups, doesn't even have to be real important stuff like maybe the wire terminals or somethin or maybe the throat and mounting flange of the tweeter, or a couple shots of the cabinet wood and braces on the inside. And then there's always the picture of a young chick leaning or strutting around the box type pictures. Like you said, maybe we'll see some great pictures from the GTG. Get the guys all together and take a picture of the group staring into the 18" sub driver with their heads only inches away and their hair being blasted off into space by a 20Hz note being played at 110dB!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Having the SHO10 for center works fantastically. Worst part about some movies is the vocals are too low sometimes and the SHO10 accuracy brings the vocal out beautifully.


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

Most definitely agree. Before when I had my Axiom VP150 center we had to strain to hear soft dialog. And that was with my avr center level at +2.

Now with the SHO-10, no more straining and avr center level set at -1 :T


----------



## fanuminski (Apr 11, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> Nice set up. I have 2 PRO10's and a SHO10 for my center and for me the Pro10's are not as in your face then the Sho 10 and my front soundstage is excellent without being to overbearing. I love my SHO10 as a center but I am very happy with the PRO10's as my mains.


I'm still not sure what the difference between the Sho vs Pro actually is.
(and maybe I should be asking Craig). I see there is a slight price difference
betweent the two, but what is the actual physical "trait" that makes them different?

Tesseract - like your setup! (my S.O. however, wouldn't like the "wall hangings" however.

-M


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

M,

Both the PROs and the SHOs use the same Compression driver for a tweeter.

The PRO-10 uses a Selenium driver for a woofer while the SHO-10 uses an Eminence driver.

The Selenium driver has about a 3-4 dB bump in the 100-200 Hz range, so while the over +/- 3 dB is comparable, they are actually different response curves. 

The PRO-10 has a slightly warmer sound vs. the SHO-10's more neutral sound.

When listening, the difference is VERY subtle.

The SHO-10 woofer also has about 3 dB more max output than the PRO-10, although both can deliver more SPL than is advisable in a typical room.


----------



## mktheater (May 1, 2007)

I prefer the SHO-10 over the Pro-10's myself. The SHO-10's just have that edge in exciting dynamic scenes but I can see how some might like the Pro-10's better for music. I happen to like a neutral sound so the SHO-10's are better for me.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

SHO10 puts vocals a little forward where the PRO10 keeps vocals more balanced. That's what I hear.


----------



## mktheater (May 1, 2007)

What I find funny is that the difference in the measured graphs is the midbass and not the vocals. One can say the what you did or you can say SHO-10 is neutral and pro is laid back. It depends on what we think is neutral or forward. My Axioms were more forward for sure.


----------



## fanuminski (Apr 11, 2008)

It's nice to get all the feedback. I'd like to know why Tesseract chose
the Sho over the Pro .... and also if he had/has listened to both.

With the wife and me having a harder time with (movie) dialog, 
it may be the Sho's (at least for the center) if and when
I can upgrade. I also notice a lot more "noise" or background
music coming from the L/R speakers during shows like
CSI or Grimm that makes it very hard to ascertain
the dialog coming from the center. 
Must be old age?? lol

M


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

fanuminski said:


> With the wife and me having a harder time with (movie) dialog,
> it may be the Sho's (at least for the center) if and when
> I can upgrade.


I had the exact same issue with dialog. Sold my Axiom VP150 center and got the SHO-10 as a center and that problem is now gone. 

I thought it was old age too until I heard the SHO-10 center.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

fanuminski said:


> It's nice to get all the feedback. I'd like to know why Tesseract chose
> the Sho over the Pro .... and also if he had/has listened to both.


No, I haven't listened to both, sure would like to.

After about a bazillion PM's and several phone calls to Craig, reading mktheater's impressions, reading dguarnaccia's comparison against the GedLee Abbey and hearing HuskerOmaha's, I chose the SHO-10. I didn't want a laid back sound, although there is nothing in your face about the SHO-10 sound.


----------



## MUCHO (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry I'm a little bit slow sometimes.

The Pro is more neutral because the Sho has a slight bump in the 100-200hz range? Thus the Sho might be better as a center channel for more pronounced vocals?

Is that correct?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

MUCHO said:


> Sorry I'm a little bit slow sometimes.
> 
> The Pro is more neutral because the Sho has a slight bump in the 100-200hz range? Thus the Sho might be better as a center channel for more pronounced vocals?
> 
> Is that correct?


The PRO (with the Selenium woofer) has a bump of about 4 dB between 100 and 200 Hz, giving a little added warmth to the sound. The SHO-10 is more neutral, which is what helps it on vocals.

And it's good to see you again!


----------



## MUCHO (Aug 26, 2006)

craigsub said:


> The PRO (with the Selenium woofer) has a bump of about 4 dB between 100 and 200 Hz, giving a little added warmth to the sound. The SHO-10 is more neutral, which is what helps it on vocals.
> 
> And it's good to see you again!


Ok now I get it. Makes sense now. 

Good to see CHT is still around and doing better than ever. Due to economic factors I decided to change careers, relocate to Northern California, and have been in upgrade-itis retirement. When I saw your system giveaway I got sucked back in! :T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Getting serious about going from 2 channel to surround, now (finally!).

Looking at center channel stands and trying to decide if I want to lay the center SHO-10 on it's side horizontally, or stand it up vertically. Of course, vertically is the way to go if one can pull it off, but I need to place the speaker below my HDTV, on the floor in front of the equipment rack. I like the TV where it is at eye level, so not interested in raising it.

I have a max height of 27-28" to the bottom of the screen, so looking at a horizontal stand of 16" or a vertical stand 8" in height. Either way the top plate will be tilted, but is 9" (vertical) off the floor going to be enough? This is not only going to be for movies, but also 5.1 SACD and DVD-A, so I want the best sound possible.

I have some thinking to do on this and would appreciate any input. Here is a visual:


http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/53707-sho-10-a.html


I'm liking these guys for custom stands.
http://www.gwizpro.com/stands/proddetail.php?prod=SCStands


----------

